# 185mm Nakiri



## Tim Rowland (Jul 27, 2020)

Just about finished up on this one.
Just need to finish smoothing the choil and add my mark.

My take on a nakiri
52100 at 62-63rc
African Blackwood, nickel silver, redwood lace burl

3.3mm Thick
50mm Tall
215mm Blade Length
185mm Cutting Edge


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 27, 2020)

Wow, that looks great!  Do you call it George?


----------



## Tim Rowland (Jul 27, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Wow, that looks great!  Do you call it George?


Thank you, and no this one is called (il bastardo) because I don't plan on making another one. Well not one this big.


----------



## Jville (Jul 27, 2020)

I like big nakiris and I cannot lie, you other brothers can't deny.


----------

